# iCloud Drive partiel dans le Finder !



## Charleon (29 Juin 2022)

Bonjour à toustes 

J'ai ajouté hier avec mon iPad dans iCloud Drive sept fichiers de 60Mo environ et je m'aperçois ce matin qu'il n'y en a que quatre qui sont visibles dans le Finder de mon Mac (Catalina). J'ai relancé Finder mais l'affichage reste le même avec trois fichiers manquants.
J'ai donc vérifié immédiatement dans mon iCloud Drive sur l'iPad et les sept fichiers sont bien là. J'ai également tenté d'ajouter ajouté les manquants  dans iCloud Drive et il me signale bien qu'ils existent déjà.
Il y a donc une "incohérence" (je ne trouve pas le terme approprié) entre les deux affichages.

Quelqu'un a-t-il connu déjà ce problème ? Ces fichiers ne sont pas très importants mais si il y en a d'autres c'est plus inquiétant étant donné que je ne pourrai jamais vérifier fichier par fichier si chacun figure bien sur l'une et l'autre machine.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## ericse (29 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Peux tu vérifier s'ils sont présents sur le serveur iCloud : www.icloud.com ?


----------



## Charleon (29 Juin 2022)

Hello   

Oui je viens de vérifier les sept fichiers figurent bien sur le serveur. 

Ce que je vais faire c'est essayer d'en ajouter un supplémentaire à partir de l'iPad pour voir ce qui se passe sur le finder du Mac.


----------



## Charleon (29 Juin 2022)

Ah j'ai du nouveau ! ...et dans le bon sens 

Après avoir ajouté un fichier comme je le dis plus haut (maintenant en double) la petite roue grise de chargement habituelle est apparue dans le Finder à coté de "iCloud Drive" et tous mes fichiers (donc 7+1) sont maintenant visibles, cela reste assez étrange mais tout est bien maintenant.

Mystère et boule de gomme… En tout cas un grand merci pour l'idée de vérifier sur le serveur !... cela va peut-être m'être utile pour d'autres cas de figures


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Juillet 2022)

Catalina semble avoir des problème avec iCloud !
Quitter cet OS est mettre à jour pour qqch de plus récent.

Voir nos soucis ici:




__





						iCloud dossiers bloqués en attente de chargement
					

Bonjour, Sur MacOS Catalina j'utilise iCloud pour synchroniser Bureau et Documents. Jusqu'il y a peu de temps tout marchait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que les dossiers créés depuis moins d'un mois (environ) n'étaient pas visibles, ni sur l'iCloud de mon iPhone, ni sur le web...




					forums.macg.co


----------

